# But this is Alabama!



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

From the lips of the Dawg Nation itself 

Your own op ed admits your own team isn't the draw for all of the excitement, it is the dynasty that is coming to town for the match up. 

You just can't make this stuff up. This HAS to sting, for those of you that have any cognitive reading skills. 



			
				article said:
			
		

> But this is Alabama, winner of three national titles since 2009, and last year’s SEC champion, and still Nick Saban’s team. So the interest remains high nationally.



ROLL TIDE

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...s-for-georgia-alabama-game-near-all-time-high


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

You ever heard of a guy by the name of Vince Dooley?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You ever heard of a guy by the name of Vince Dooley?



Yeah, history is chock full of one hit wonders. 

Hey, blame your Alma Mater, the Dawg Nation wrote this, not a rabid Bama fan.

Like I said, you can't make this stuff up!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, history is chock full of one hit wonders.
> 
> Hey, blame your Alma Mater, the Dawg Nation wrote this, not a rabid Bama fan.
> 
> Like I said, you can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


>


*rong
*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Has to sting?? 

Why is that? Media requests for Georgia-Alabama game near all-time high?? 

That's all you got?? You are digging deep!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


>




Bammers aren't known for their intelligence..


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

even elfii predicts Bama to win.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2015)

this is Seth Emerson too! Bwaaaaa hahahahaha!!  Might as well have been Mark Bradley!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> even elfii predicts Bama to win.



That don't mean much. I am neither JetJockey nor the Oracle of Newnan. Check my pick record so far. It's pretty abysmal.

And you Bammers are missing my point about Dooley.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That don't mean much. I am neither JetJockey nor the Oracle of Newnan. Check my pick record so far. It's pretty abysmal.
> 
> And you Bammers are missing my point about Dooley.



i like Dooley. Ran into him at Kroger once and we chatted a couple of mins. nice guy. He was simply over shadowed
by the bear during his time at uga.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> even elfii predicts Bama to win.





knew he'd come out of the closet


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i like Dooley. Ran into him at Kroger once and we chatted a couple of mins. nice guy. He was simply over shadowed
> by the bear during his time at uga.



Bear cast a big shadow in those days


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

in those days no one outside of athens even knew who dooley was.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Everybody makes fun of 1980 Dawgs being so long ago but they act like they were personal friends with the bear and that he is relevant today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> Everybody makes fun of 1980 Dawgs being so long ago but they act like they were personal friends with the bear and that he is relevant today.



The thing is the tiders know they are about to get rolled in Athens.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The thing is the tiders know they are about to get rolled in Athens.



Time for them to pull the NC card.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> Everybody makes fun of 1980 Dawgs being so long ago but they act like they were personal friends with the bear and that he is relevant today.



Dooley who?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_football_coaches_with_a_.750_winning_percentage


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The thing is the tiders know they are about to get rolled in Athens.



Lots of barking from the porch in athens...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Lots of barking from *under *the porch in athens...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> even elfii predicts Bama to win.



Best thing that could happen for the Dawgs.  Elfii= Lee Corso of Woody's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Best thing that could happen for the Dawgs.  Elfii= Lee Corso of Woody's



Oh Dang!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Best thing that could happen for the Dawgs.  Elfii= Lee Corso of Woody's





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Dang!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Lots of barking from the porch in athens...



Pffttttt.. There is more Bama talk now, more than ever.. I think you guys are trying to make yourselves feel better about losing to Ole Miss..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That don't mean much. I am neither JetJockey nor the Oracle of Newnan. Check my pick record so far. It's pretty abysmal.
> 
> And you Bammers are missing my point about Dooley.





Browning Slayer said:


> Pffttttt.. There is more Bama talk now, more than ever.. I think you guys are trying to make yourselves feel better about losing to Ole Miss..



dogs wont be running that mouth long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs wont be running that mouth long.



This Dawg will..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

But this is Alabama.............. the reason lower level tickets are going for $2k and more.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 29, 2015)

I will say this, who was Bama before Saban?  Kinda like carolina and Spurrier, when he leaves, back to being home coming games.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I will say this, who was Bama before Saban?  Kinda like carolina and Spurrier, when he leaves, back to being home coming games.


Idjit


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From the lips of the Dawg Nation itself
> 
> Your own op ed admits your own team isn't the draw for all of the excitement, it is the dynasty that is coming to town for the match up.
> 
> ...



Don't flatter yourself. I simply look at it as a big time match up that has generated a lot of interest. It's a rematch of the very competitive 2012 SEC championship game. Why wouldn't there be a high interest. If y'all were hosting the game it would probably be the same.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I simply look at it as a big time match up that has generated a lot of interest. It's a rematch of the very competitive 2012 SEC championship game. Why wouldn't there be a high interest. If y'all were hosting the game it would probably be the same.



If it was in Tuscaloosa, Bama would still be the underdog..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs wont be running that mouth long.



Nice avatar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This Dawg will..





Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avatar.




Idgit!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit



LOL, me?  Dude you're a Bama fan that has been slapping your lips since 09 when Saban came along.  And after he's gone, you go back like the rest of the Bama fans that only started liking them since 09.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If it was in Tuscaloosa, Bama would still be the underdog..



This


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, me?  Dude you're a Bama fan that has been slapping your lips since 09 when Saban came along.  And after he's gone, you go back like the rest of the Bama fans that only started liking them since 09.


What a Goober.

I've been a Bama fan since 1964.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Idgit!



I will say the other Browning had a good un too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a Goober.
> 
> I've been a Bama fan since 1964.



Dadgummit man, did they wear helmets back then?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgummit man, did they wear helmets back then?



He didn't. Miguel Cervantes' original user name - "60 Grit".


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

daily dawgsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgummit man, did they wear helmets back then?



Heck if I know. The only one I knew back then was Willy Joe Namath. 



elfiii said:


> He didn't. Miguel Cervantes' original user name - "60 Grit".



An don chew forget it ese'.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ol Missy shore made the Bammer Die- nasty....
Coffin and Sable gonna fight on the sidelines Sadderdy


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux



Don't be so depressed. It's only Tuesday. The game isn't until Saturday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't be so depressed. It's only Tuesday. The game isn't until Saturday.



thug.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He didn't. Miguel Cervantes' original user name - "scooter".




Fixed it..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug.





thug.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fixed it..



Scooter1.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> in those days no one outside of athens even knew who dooley was.



Dooley who?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

After I was banned as 60grit I came back as Scooter1 and after I was banned with that nam I came back as Miguel Cervantes. Like I said, when I get banned with this name I'm coming back as Agatha Christie.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He didn't. Miguel Cervantes' original user name - "60 Grit".



 

That really tickled me for some reason.

Y'all take it easy on MC. Not nice to pick on the elderly!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After I was banned as 60grit I came back as Scooter1 and after I was banned with that nam I came back as Miguel Cervantes. Like I said, when I get banned with this name I'm coming back as Agatha Christie.



Actually your "permanent record" says otherwise.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But this is Alabama.............. the reason lower level tickets are going for $2k and more.



The people paying $2k for tickets are traveling east on I-20 with a box of tide and a roll of charmin in the back window hoping they didn't refinance the double wide just to see the tide rolled again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Actually your "permanent record" says otherwise.



Which one.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> The people paying $2k for tickets are traveling east on I-20 with a box of tide and a roll of charmin in the back window hoping they didn't refinance the double wide just to see the tide rolled again!



You're from Covington.............never mind


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one.....



The only one there is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The only one there is.



You're makin it real difficult to stir the pot. You've forgotten your roots.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're makin it real difficult to stir the pot. You've forgotten your roots.



Shhhh! (Head fake )


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

I would get more enjoyment out of beating UT one time than I would beating Bamer 10 times.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 29, 2015)

Woah to the looser Sat - gonna be some blood letting up in hera. I betting it will be the team out I-20 West with hat in hand. 34-23 mutts. mark it down.

jt


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> The people paying $2k for tickets are traveling east on I-20 with a box of tide and a roll of charmin in the back window hoping they didn't refinance the double wide just to see the tide rolled again!



Didn't think they allowed horse and carriage on i-20?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2015)

where is "ol red" when you really, really need him?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> where is "ol red" when you really, really need him?



What? to make up a bunch of meaningless stats that corroborate nothing in an attempt to build a dynasty out of sawdust?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



This is the NC for both teams!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This is the NC for both teams!



Not even close.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

First, I'll bet I'm the only one in this thread that ever helped fish a hopelessly drunk Bear out of a river in Alabama.  So I know for a fact that he could not walk on water.

Second, Bear's fan base misconduct in recruiting was legendary.  Even worse than the yeller feller.  Bear was a heck of a coach, but after Wally got accused of him and Bear agreeing to fix a game, he just never matched bammer's record for dirty recruiting.  Got to hand it to bammer, those tricks worked when Bear was there.  Gene did it straight up.

As for this weekend, gonna be a slobber knocker and anyone who thinks either team is a shoe in is drinking from a silver slipper ... even ol' yeller hammer/ol grit/miquel de le mouth.

Many bammer boys in this thread remind me of the most famous bammer math prodigy.  His IQ was such that when the left Georgia heading over to Bammer that the IQ of both states went up when he crossed into Bammer.

Funny how people from bammer can't have just one mascot/name.  Both UA and AU can't remember one from one game to the other, so they have two.  This greatly increases the chances they will get one right!

On the picking, elfiii's pic and humble assessment of his pic'n ability gives me confidence that once again, he will have pic'd wrong.

Leonard's loser in a close one ... Bammer!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> As for this weekend, gonna be a slobber knocker and anyone who thinks either team is a shoe in is drinking from a silver slipper ... even ol' yeller hammer/ol grit/miquel de le mouth.



You never heard me say it was. In fact find a post anywhere in here about this game where I say we're even gonna win. You're one of them lawyer types, words matter, find em'.  What I've done is make posts just to keep the water swirlin around all of your trash talkin Dawgies that think it's gonna be a cake walk. All graduates of TT101. 

Oh and for the record, the Bears been dead a long time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would get more enjoyment out of beating UT one time than I would beating Bamer 10 times.



I will have to agree! But I see the Dawgs winning both this year so I can live with that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You never heard me say it was. In fact find a post anywhere in here about this game where I say we're even gonna win. You're one of them lawyer types, words matter, find em'.  What I've done is make posts just to keep the water swirlin around all of your trash talkin Dawgies that think it's gonna be a cake walk. All graduates of TT101.
> 
> Oh and for the record, the Bears been dead a long time.



I don't think it will be a cake walk.. I just see the Dawgs winning by 14..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think it will be a cake walk.. I just see the Dawgs winning by 14..



Thug


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2015)

the over under on the win margin is......3


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

bama wins by more than 3


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> UGA wins by more than 3




I agree!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> On the picking, elfiii's pic and humble assessment of his pic'n ability gives me confidence that once again, he will have pic'd wrong.
> 
> Leonard's loser in a close one ... Bammer!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It's might thin gruel but it's all we got to go on. I'll do my best.


----------

